# Harbor Freight Router good for the price.



## ChuckC

I have this router as well. The base isn't very good but I got it for my router table which has a lift so I tossed everything but the motor.

The motor is good and has lots of power.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good review. I have the Bosch 1617, but was looking at this HF model for another use. Thanks for the review.


----------



## b2rtch

Thank you for the review


----------



## kweinert

Since you have one, does the motor come out of the fixed base? I'm looking for a router for a slot mortiser and don't need the base.

It looks like it does but nothing explicitly says that is does so I thought I'd ask.

Thanks.


----------



## ChuckC

^^ yes


----------



## Dal300

I have two of these. Pretty good for $35/ea last year at a parking lot sale with coupon.
One in the table, (Mine is a Ryobi BT3100 table saw with router table).

Strong, accurate cuts, run out less than my 3 1/4 HP (.002") Skil, HF 2HP (<.001"). Measured with my Starrett micrometer.

I agree with the assessment of the slide and the depth indicator. They suck.

They are also removable, so use it or lose it.
I could never get an accurate cut with the depth gauge.

I hate the flip lever for adjustment, I am planning on removing it from the one I use by hand and replacing it with a adjusting bolt and tightening knob.


----------



## kweinert

> ^^ yes
> 
> - ChuckC


Thank you.


----------



## edlo

FYI, I found this site with great deals on different brands of routers and other very useful power tools:

http://extremepowertools.com/products/routers


----------



## _Whitey

Harbor Freights website lists only a 1/4" and a 3/8" collet for this. I have been fascinated by this router for some time but hesitated to pull the trigger as I use mainly 1/2" bits. Good to know that there is a 1/2" collett in the box. I am going to go ahead and try this out. Thanks for a good review. It will be interesting to see a follow-up after you have used the tool for a year or so.


----------



## TheLorax

I just thought I'd follow up on this review. It's been about a year and a half and this router is still working fine for me. I just recently put it in a grizzly table and it's been great.

I'm thinking about getting a small trim router next since this one is now mounted in my table.

To those just getting started in the hobby. There have been several times when I really wished I had a plunge router. When I was researching I found a lot of stuff that said not to worry about getting a plunge router. I guess it depends on what you want to do. If you want to make mortises with your router get a plunge router or make sure you have a table for it and even then a plunge router would be much better.


----------



## Thumper2004

How did you attach this router to the original table? Was it shop made or store bought? I am looking at making a table for mine and need some suggestions on how to mount it. Thanks!



> I just thought I d follow up on this review. It s been about a year and a half and this router is still working fine for me. I just recently put it in a grizzly table and it s been great.
> 
> I m thinking about getting a small trim router next since this one is now mounted in my table.
> 
> To those just getting started in the hobby. There have been several times when I really wished I had a plunge router. When I was researching I found a lot of stuff that said not to worry about getting a plunge router. I guess it depends on what you want to do. If you want to make mortises with your router get a plunge router or make sure you have a table for it and even then a plunge router would be much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TheLorax


----------



## Thumper2004

Also what size screws are needed to replace the short base plate screws?



> I just thought I d follow up on this review. It s been about a year and a half and this router is still working fine for me. I just recently put it in a grizzly table and it s been great.
> 
> I m thinking about getting a small trim router next since this one is now mounted in my table.
> 
> To those just getting started in the hobby. There have been several times when I really wished I had a plunge router. When I was researching I found a lot of stuff that said not to worry about getting a plunge router. I guess it depends on what you want to do. If you want to make mortises with your router get a plunge router or make sure you have a table for it and even then a plunge router would be much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TheLorax


----------



## TheLorax

Thumper I just screwed it into the plywood with the original screws if I remember correctly I think I had to recess the spot a bit with a drill bit.


----------

